# What crazy thing do you do for your hogs?



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

So most people are pretty accepting of my hedgehog love - actually most think it's really cool. But I got my first "****, you crazy!" reaction at work today. And it's not even something crazy!

I was telling my coworker that next weekend I will be driving to Ohio to pick up my new hedgehog. The town is about 3 hours away, so it will be about 6 hours total driving. And she was just like "...six hours. for a hedgehog... one hedgehog... six hours?"

That is really nothing, haha. I mean when you think that we have people who fly hedgehogs internationally to get them to their new homes XD So to me, this 3-hour-each-way drive is really convenient, that's close for a hedgehog for me! So I was amused that she thought it was crazy XD 

So, what are some of the crazy things you guys have done for your hogs? Whether t's travel, or the things you do to accommodate them, or spoil them. What would make people give you the "****, you crazy!" look?


----------



## Hodgeroo (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha, I think just about anything hedgehog related gets me a "darn, you crazy" look nowadays. Lots of things that seem normal in the hedgehog world (such as driving 6 hours to pick one up) get strange reactions from the non-hedgehog world. My friends have rolled their eyes at me for many regular hedgie things, such as my hedgehog space heater and humidifier, timed light, daily hedgehog socialization time, counting food pieces, the wheel pedometer...I'm so obsessed with my hedgie that just mentioning him gets me some rolled eyes. As for my actual "crazy", I spent 2.5 hours last night fashioning a second story for Hodgin's cage just so he could have a little extra room to run around.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Going to pick up Kashi took like 6 hours in total as well. My friends thought I was a little odd, but were very accepting and we even organized a road trip together! :lol:

But the craziest thing I've done for Kashi? I guess that would be the amount of money and time I spend on a hedgie. I don't think it's much, because I believe all pets deserve the best quality life that you can give them... I think I've spent over $600 on Kashi so far with his toys, his cages, his CHE set-up, vet appointment, food, etc. and people are just shocked by the amount of money I spend on my pets :lol: I don't mind spending my money on pets, though. Otherwise, all the money I make from my part-time job would go to getting more shoes/clothes for myself, and I have enough of those! :lol: Whenever I feel like going shopping now, I just pop into a pet store and pick something up for one of my pets instead


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'd say that my crazy definitely manifests itself in the amount of stuff I have accumulated so far as well. I thought that I bought a lot before I went to pick Liam up, but now that I know about the world of CHEs, C&Cs, liners, and high-quality food it seems like the shopping list never ends! Every time I get a package in the mail these days, my roommate will ask "what's that?" and if I say "oh, just something for Liam" I always get: "something ELSE? What more could he possibly need?!" and a judgmental stare. But the joke is on him - because he loves cuddling with Liam just as much as me, and whenever someone new comes over, he's the first to start talking about hedgies and how cool they are and how they annoint and roll into a ball and everything else!

The amount of time and money I've invested in the little guy does seem a little crazy at times, but it's totally worth it. I'm constantly surprised at just how happy it makes me to take care of him, even the yucky parts. Any creature that could make me excited to go out and buy bugs must be special! :lol:


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Well for the love of hedgehogs I got my little girl and everything that she needed to make her happy and than I had to go and get stuff for 4 more cages because of her babies lol. Lest just say the pet store was VERY happy with me but my check book was gasping in shock lol. Oh and all of them are in my bedroom.

Ok and last week I ended up getting 3 hedgehog stuffies from 3 different pleases and my boyfriend was like " Really? Anther one?" It does not help that one of them was in a claw grab machine and I spent 20 minuets trying to get him :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

well, i think we drove *at least* four hours *each way* to pick up Harvey. i've canceled a trip to California because Sweetie couldn't go. oh, here's another thing: we took pretty much the entire Sweetie setup when we traveled with him. i mean most people take more portable, smaller setups when they travel with their hedgies, but we took a quarter of the human room. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I *try* not to talk too much about the hedgies around my friends, but most of them think they are so neat! Now, mind you, I hang out with a very diverse group of people. Obviously my friends with kids loved to come over & see the hedgies, but I was really surprised by my 70+ year old buddies! They just LOVED Cholla & Zoey & were so happy to hold & pet them. It's usually my friends who bring them up in conversation - asking how my "kids" are doing.

I think that if anything, they may think we're a little weird because we are now a rescue station. And because I spend my free time painting hedgies. 
And...because of this picture. yeah - I got some looks because of this picture - even from hubby, who was my photographer!  Pffffftttt! I say! I've done things FAR, FAR sillier things! :shock:


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Supplies ammassing is a big problem too XD When I worked at the fabric store is was almost impossible to avoid buying every cute fleece pattern I saw - especially when they were remnants! My coworkers started yelling at me if I brought fleece up to be cut, they'd be like "NO MORE FLEECE!" XD


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

...Oh, I love this topic so much. XD Mostly because I know that you guys are just as bad as I am!! :lol: 

So...The things that have gotten me strange looks...It kind of depends on the person, some people think I'm weird for getting cat food to feed her, much less four different kinds! But yes, buying four different bags of expensive cat food for one half-pound creatures has gotten me strange looks! And I've lost count of the strange looks I've gotten when I've mentioned buying baby food for Lily. I love to tell people how big her cage is because it's 3 ft x 2 ft, for a total of six square feet. Not to mention that it's her third or fourth cage upgrade. One of my friends gave me the "...AGAIN??" response when I told her over spring break that I was going to be upgrading Lily's cage again. :lol: 

And, like several of you have already mentioned...It kind of shows in the amount of stuff I've accumulated for Lily as well. She has her cage, with a good section of floor space next to it for food, paper towel, scale, bottled water, spray bottles, etc. Then there's more space devoted to her across the room with a C&C shelf set up that has her two (yes, two!) extra wheels, all her fleece liners and blankies and placemats, baby food, and random extra supplies. And her spare travel cage is stored under my bed, conveniently. 

So yeah...I get strange looks quite often when I start sharing more about my hedgehog and how spoiled she is. :lol: And my friends have to hear about her ALL the time, because I can't help myself and usually end up babbling about how she tried this or that baby food last night, among other things. However, they repeatedly tell me they don't mind, and even though they're online friends, they're all quite attached to her now from hearing about her so much! They can't wait to meet her, hehe.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

hahaha I'm mostly the same as all of you, always buying him things, and I talk about him ALL the time. He's just so cute and funny! My friends are a little sick of hearing about him but hedgiedaddy will listen to my Sandy stories :lol: 

Also I was at the fabric store and the girl asked what I needed and I'm like oh just some fleece and she asked what it was for so I told her and she's like "how about this?" and points to a flowery pattern. I say "he's a boy" and she's like "so, it's not like he knows the difference". I just went :x at her and said "It's flowers. He'd be laughed at." And proceeded to the boy colors. Non-hedgie owners, amiright? :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Galvon said:


> I just went :x at her and said "It's flowers. He'd be laughed at." And proceeded to the boy colors.


 :lol: That cracked me up.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

when we buy organic chicken tenders at Whole Foods, the guy who gives out the meats usually smiles and says "for your hedgehogs, huh?"


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

PJM said:


> I *try* not to talk too much about the hedgies around my friends, but most of them think they are so neat! Now, mind you, I hang out with a very diverse group of people. Obviously my friends with kids loved to come over & see the hedgies, but I was really surprised by my 70+ year old buddies! They just LOVED Cholla & Zoey & were so happy to hold & pet them. It's usually my friends who bring them up in conversation - asking how my "kids" are doing.
> 
> I think that if anything, they may think we're a little weird because we are now a rescue station. And because I spend my free time painting hedgies.
> And...because of this picture. yeah - I got some looks because of this picture - even from hubby, who was my photographer!  Pffffftttt! I say! I've done things FAR, FAR sillier things! :shock:


Zoey (I hope that's Zoey and not Cholla) looks so cute! She looks like she's about to have tea with the queen...or maybe Kate Middleton, (I don't know her official title now, I think it's like Duchess of Cambridge or something.)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

leopardhedgehog said:


> Zoey (I hope that's Zoey and not Cholla)


 :lol: Yes, it's Zoey. If it were Cholla "he'd be laughed at" :lol:


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

haha...well, actually, most of my family thinks i'm crazy for wanting a hedgie (my mom was the only one who REALLY supported me in my descision). but i think the craziest thing i've done for Hodgy (so far ) is to build him a 16 foot square cage...he loves it, but i recently realized that it's going to be a pain to clean when i'm able to get it outside to spray it :roll: .


----------

